# Installing an aftermarket head (B14)



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I know that it took me a while to figure this out so i figured i'd post a writeup on how to install your own aftermarket radio, this is by no means complete, but hopefully i'll add to it later. It's actually a simple process, i installed a Pioneer DEH-3600 but it's the same for any DIM sized radio. I'm not quite sure if this will work for those with premium factory sound, but you will probably need to find one of those crap-holders so you don't have a giant hole in your dash if you do.

Step One: Take a flathead screwdriver and pop the cover off that little space at the top of the console. Remove the screw.


Step Two: Take a flathead screwdriver wrapped in electrical tape (or the like) and gently pry around the the corners to pop out the retaining clips  . There's four of them, one in each corner, just take your time and make sure you don't break the faceplate. 

Step Three: Remove the flasher switch and the defroster switch so you can remove the face plate. They pop right out with a little patience.


Step Four: Remove the four phillips head screws holding the stereo and crap-holder carrier in. Then pull the whole assembally out. You should be able to wiggle the two stereo wiring harness connectors free then you can remove the whole unit. There are 4 screws holding the stereo in, remove those and your new stereo should screw right it. You're going to need a stereo wiring harness which run about $15 at your local shop. Wire this into your new stereo, matching up each wire based on your manuels and car setup ect. Make sure you have no loose wires, as this could cause a short and blow the main chip in your head. Then just match up the connectors to the ones in the car. Installation of the radio is the opposite of removal. Careful of the little clips you popped out before, somtimes they'll fall off and the plastic will rattle.

Here's a picture of my final product. 

Hope that helps.
-matt


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, forgive my sarchasm, but you have to be the 4th or 5th noob to post up instructions on how to swap out a head unit. Look, bro, it's not like you're the first to ever swap out a head unit, most of us have several years experience w/ audio. Swapping head units is among the most basic of audio work.

Congrats on the new stereo, I hope you don't stop there. But let's jus say ur not special


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LOL, forgive my sarchasm, but you have to be the 4th or 5th noob to post up instructions on how to swap out a head unit. Look, bro, it's not like you're the first to ever swap out a head unit, most of us have several years experience w/ audio. Swapping head units is among the most basic of audio work.
> 
> Congrats on the new stereo, I hope you don't stop there. But let's jus say ur not special


Um thanks? Why does everybody assume your a newb just because you think you can improve on somthing? I searched for a while and came up short of anything really helpful, so i thought i'd do somthing for those who wouldn't be able to find it either. If no body tryed to better things that have already been done, our cars, these forums, everything would suck. 

If you can't say somthing nice, don't say anything at all, please.


----------



## tony n. (Jan 23, 2005)

I thought it was very helpful but can anyone post how to do this on a 2005 sentra.

Yes im a noob and know nothing about cars.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Tony, if you order the correct Metra mounting kit for your car, it comes with fairly detailed instructions. Parts Express has them for all makes and models, same as Crutchfield but 1/2 the price. Don't forget to buy the wiring harness while your there.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LOL, forgive my sarchasm, but you have to be the 4th or 5th noob to post up instructions on how to swap out a head unit. Look, bro, it's not like you're the first to ever swap out a head unit, most of us have several years experience w/ audio. Swapping head units is among the most basic of audio work.
> 
> Congrats on the new stereo, I hope you don't stop there. But let's jus say ur not special


LOL
thats pretty much what i can say haha


----------



## travie319 (May 14, 2011)

I found this thread helpful....first thread I found in the search button....Good job OP!


----------

